# A poll for the Trout Bums



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Fisninlk we have something in common..
My first trout on a fly was a brookie on a #10 Royal Coachman too. It was about 1970, and I was using a Mitchell 308 UL combo with a casting bubble.

I have no real answer to #'s 2 and 3. Whatever works. I do seem to do better with nymphs than drys though.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ive never caught one on a fly. 

1 Live Grasshopper
2 Gold panther martin
3 whatever size treble that spinner has on them


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

1. I have no clue because I knew so little about fly fishing when I first started. It was one of those situations where... this thing looks good(whatever it's called), I'll try it and it actually worked!

2. Bead head, pheasant tail.

3. Size 10-12

I need to experiment more in the dry fly catagory than I have in the past. Sounds like a fun summer!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

1) #12 Royal Coachman

2) Steelhead caddis

3) #16

Mitch


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm surprised Mitch. I didn't know you were a fly dunker too. 

I haven't replied because I can't remember and have tried so many different flies. I started out a egg and nymph Chuck & Ducker, went to streamers and just starting loving dries and wets. 

The little experience I have says size 14 and caddis (dry and wet) have been good to me.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, can I fish with you safisticated fellers now? Desperate times call for desperate measures.

Bottom line is, I do whatever it takes to catch fish. A big crawler does no good when they're sippin'.

Thanks for the laugh Pat,

Mitch


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Mitch,

Just to pass along a tip us fly-fishers usually keep to ourselves,: Try wearing a tweed Jacket and fishing only dry's. It's a little known fact, but you really will catch more fish. Try it.  

Al


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey Al come on you are slipping you forgot to tell hiom about the long pink feather in the brim of his cap! If you are going to give up your secrets don't hold back man!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry Al, no tweed jacket here. I'll just wear my spawn juice covered Carhartt! I'd probably be run out of the flies only, huh! LOL

Mitch


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> I'd probably be run out of the flies only, huh! LOL


Not during salmon season. You'd be wearing the same camoflage that everyone else is wearing.


----------



## Foxy Carp (Aug 23, 2002)

Im impressed with the people who caught there first trout on size 20 hooks! I still have trouble with that.

1. #12 Tan nymph with peacock hear at the thorax.
2. #14 Hare's ear.
3. #14


----------



## wetn flies (Mar 17, 2003)

#1 #12 black ant

#2 small yellow hopper

#3 #12


----------



## Toddson (Jan 23, 2003)

I went through the not so scientific survey and added things up and here are top honors.

Category One- 1st fly
1. Streamer (asst'd)
2. Adams, Royal Coachman, Royal Wulff (tied)

Category Two- Most productive fly
1. Adams
2. Hare's Ear
3. Pheasant Tail Nymph

Category Three- Most productive Hook Size
1. #14 (by far, better than 2-1 over second place.)
2. #12
3. #16

Thanks to all off you who participated.

Toddson.

Is it too soon to start counting the hours till the opener?


----------



## d2upnorth (Mar 2, 2003)

size 14 nelson's caddis, green body, grizzly hackle.
Caught trout on this fly every where I've fished, early and late, as long as there was insect activity.
d2


----------



## Texas Fly (May 28, 2002)

1. Size 14 Adams
2. Size 12 Orange Stimulator
3. Size 14


----------

